# How to Embroider Visors on Brother PR1000e ?



## Elevate7610 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a Brother PR1000e Embroidery Machine and am needing to do visors. I have tried them on the Cap Frame but it doesn't work because the driver doesn't come out far enough to get close to the brim of the visor. Has anyone found a solution or different frame to use that will allow me to embroider on Visors?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you saying you want to embroider closer to a visor brim than you would with a hat brim?


----------



## Elevate7610 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes. I have a logo that is small enough to fit on a visor, but I need to sew closer to the brim than what my cap frame will allow me to.


----------



## medic2230 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been told you can mount the visor on the cap frame backwards with the clips. I haven't tried it but that's what my dealer told me about doing visor's on the PR machines. Just trace the design to make sure you have the placement right then mark the frame so you know where to put the other ones. With it in there backwards you don't have the problem of it hitting on the back side of the machine.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Pretty sure the only time we ever stitched a visor, we used fast frames...


----------



## Elevate7610 (Jun 8, 2017)

I wanted to update since it might help someone else in the future. What I did was pinned the visor to stabilizer and mounted it backwards on the Cap Frame. The extra stabilizer helped keep the visor on the frame where the metal strap clamp went across. I then added masking tape to make sure nothing moved during the embroidery process. 

I had to make sure to measure, mark the center of the visor and be sure the visor was on straight so it didn't end up crooked. I also used the camera on the machine to center it where I needed the logo to go. But this worked!


----------

